# Decisions - Trade In or Keep



## foolingreens (Jun 4, 2008)

We leased a 2005 X Trail 4 cyl in June 04 and the lease is up end of June.
We have had few if any problems - back hatch seized, occasional door freeze - and have put 125000 km on it.
It has been well maintained and now has synthetic oil in it.
Trade in value is $12500.
I like the car and have been generally pleased with it and want to keep it.
Our previous vehicle - GMC Montana - had a major transmission failure around 130K and my wife is loathe to repeat that experience.
What are your opinions about reliability at this stage?
How many km can we realistically expect from this engine?
What are the major problems that we can expect over the next 100K?
Thanks for your collective wisdom.
Andy


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm in the same boat. However, I purchased the XT. I ask myself the question all the time. Should I keep this vehicle and run it to the ground, or trade for something new.
It has treated me really good.
I cannot find any new vehicle that I like either.. that is the other problem. I would not buy a Rogue.
Are you in Canada?


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

My 05 LE comes off lease in November 08
But I only have 48K on it so I think I will keep it
I agree I don't care for the Rogue either 
But the Jeep Patriot looks interesting but so far no
climate control


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

"Trade in value is $12500."
And how much is the buy-out?


----------



## foolingreens (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes I am from Canada
The buyout is 12000 + tax 1680
Andy


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

I am in a similar situation. I leased a AWD XE 5 spd in May 05, I plan to keep it to lease end and had originally planned to get a Rogue since it would be my 3rd lease with Nissan and I am treated really well. The other option is to end my lease early and roll in the remaining portion to get into a 08 Rogue but after reading more about the Rogue I will pass on that option even though the number and final payment rpresented was very good and offered savings

At this point after looking at what is happening in the US I am rally leaning towards runnin to lease end and then buying a, if I am able to find at that time a new 08 , possibly used 08 CRV out of the US. Even with no warranty valid in Canada I will put my faith in their build quality as the CRV's on the west coast are still produced in Japan

I have not had any issues with the X-Trail it has been a rock and I am at 77KM using synthetic since brakin every 7-8KM

Can anyone tell me if the issue pertaining 

"One is a problem with rust occurring around the left rear wheel arch, apparently caused by improper application of rust proofing at the factory. This issue appeared in discussions at NissanForums.com in March 2006, and Nissan Canada appears to be aware of the problem; the fix is to have the rusty piece of metal cut out, and a fresh piece welded in place and repainted."

&

"Another rust issue that's been brought up has to do with corrosion happening behind the outside handle on the rear hatch. Nissan is apparently aware of this problem too, as it affects both the X-Trail and the Pathfinder. It appears both issues are being covered under Nissan's corrosion warranty."

Is the first issue covered under corrosion warranty? Second is Nissan notifying customers or do you have to approach them to get this rectified?


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

You have to approach Nissan about the rust. It starts as a small bubbling on the rear quarter panels. I had both sides done, one year apart. It was covered under the 60k warranty.


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

evjm said:


> You have to approach Nissan about the rust. It starts as a small bubbling on the rear quarter panels. I had both sides done, one year apart. It was covered under the 60k warranty.


well i will not be able to get it done since I am at 77KM, ohh well it looks as though I will be turning keys in at lease end and going with a CRV outta the States in 09


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

Guy's My opinion for what it's worth if you have No mechanical experience why mess with somthing that could make you pay the foriegn mechanic or the Stealer? That is unless the particular unit has an outstanding track record? I don't know much about Nissan as a whole I'm new here, but that is how I approach all things like this. My Mom asked me this same question about her Toyota Rav 1V, I told her hang on for dear life it will last forever!!


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

I'd have to agree with the above, after much more reviews and reading and actually having owned an X-trail, an 02 Spec V and a current 03 Maxima SE I am a fan of nissan and I have been very happy with their service and reliablility

I will be looking into what options I have with early lease termination and a Rogue AWD SL

For me the main reason is I need a tax write off and I have a choice of either buying my X-Trail out or ending lease early and getting a Rogue. it makes no sense for me to ride the lease out and buy it only to purchase another Nissan vehicle if I finally decide the Rogue offeres the best bang for buck in an compact SUV sub 30K before tax

If I decide to test another brand then I can take my time buy the lease out and wait for 09 models


----------



## tillicum (Dec 30, 2008)

First post. I did some searching and this seems to be the most appropriate thread for my question.

I have a 2006 X-Trail on lease, ending in February. The buy-out is about $17500. The vehicle only has about 25,000 KM on it. I don't plan to lease another vehicle and anticipate buying this one primarily because it suits my needs and the low KMs. At one time I had thought I might buy new, but I really don't like the the Rogue which, to my mind, combines the worst attributes of the Murano (CVT, visibility - had one from 2003-6) and X-Trail (a bit anemic). And, the X-Trial in many ways is virtually new. I only expect to put about 5-10,000KM per year in the future, so presumably it could last me several years.

Any thoughts or advice, based on your experiences, about relaibilty from 25,000 KM to 125,000KM (which for me could be another 10 years)?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Tillicum
Out of curiosity, do you have the LE version? If so, I am actually in the market for an 2006 x-trail. If you decide not to keep the car, I might be interested in buying it for the buy out price. Are you located near the GTA?
TBK.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

evjm said:


> You have to approach Nissan about the rust. It starts as a small bubbling on the rear quarter panels. I had both sides done, one year apart. It was covered under the 60k warranty.


Shouldn't the rust issue be covered under the 5 year/unlimited corrosion warranty? I mean if that isn't a corrosion problem, I don't know what is.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

It may be once it gets really bad but it hadn't full perforated yet so they said it was under the 60 000km warranty.


----------



## tillicum (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi TBK & others

My X-Trail is an SE. Located in Vancouver. I'm not really interested in selling the car. I assume the buy out price is OK, given the low KM's, even in the ecomomic downturn. 

I'm just trying to get some sense of what issues I might encounter. If the forum suggested that the X-Trail starts to fall apart or have a lot of reliability issues once it hits XX,000 KM - I might just turn the car back to Nissan and get something else. That said, the X-Trial suits my needs (nimble, adequate room and storage for my wife and I, gets me to the ski hills) and I can't think of anything else that would provide that. I no longer need a car for business and don't mind driving an older model vehicle. 

So, I'm hoping the forum indicates the cars are "keepers". 

Regards
Jon


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey Guys, well I ended the lease early on my 05 X-Trail on Nov 11, I had 7 mths left and wife and I decided to take a step up. I had almost worked out a deal on an SE 07 Murano but dealership was not willing to help me with my ETO payment which was $3206 as the writedown left on the vehicle was 30K.

However Acura RDX was my next choice and I was able to get aa Acura dealership to drop there asking price on an 07 RDX w 18km in mint shape by near $4K. I had searched hi and lo for a used private deal but considering these vehicles were $41K in 07 it would be rare to find someone selling 18mths later taking a huge hit in value. So I did not have any choice but to buy from a dealer and I paid a flat $29.5K for it. Dealers are really wanting to sell vehicles cause not alot of peeps are buying, Yeah I had looked at some X-USA vehicles but for the savings felt it would be harder to resell in future and since I bought this vehicle outright the plan is to hold it for 4-5yrs

I had an XE 5spd w 93,000km. I have to admit the vehicle was very solid, over the past 41 mths never giving me any issues and doing what it was meant to. Since I live up top of a mountain the AWD and 4 low came in handy over the past 41 mths. My buyout was $12,100 plus 12% tax, I paid 0 down on it when I took it over after ending a Spec V lease slightly early at the 44mth mark. Payments over the 41 mths were $420 taxes in.

Well I can not really compare the RDX to the X-Trail as they are different vehicles but I can say I liked the X-trail and would definitely recommend one as a used buy. My gas mileage is not what it was, lol but then again my gas and the car itself are mostly paid for by my employer...... level of quality is a big jump up which is what I wanted.

Good luck on your choice of whether you keep or end the lease... I just had leased for too long having bought out a 96 Integra SE prior to the lease of the 02 Spec V and 05 Xtrail


----------

